# For those of you who can get to Morgantown, Pa. (Olive Oil!)



## orangeblossom (Apr 3, 2011)

BB's grocery outlet http://www.captainbin.com/family/bbs.html

in Morgantown, Pa. Right off the turnpike, right off of route 23.

They sell groceries that are expired, and/or dented.  (Think, stuff heading to the dump, but stop here first).

They sell the large 3 litre tins (close to a gallon) of olive oil for $12!!!!

My friend told me about them.  She lives near it, and goes from time to time to check out for any deals.  She says they "always" have the large tins of olive oil for $12. They are heavily dented, but not broken open.  Different brands.

I just thought that those of you near Morgantown, or those of you who might head out to Lancaster for some fun, might want to stop by to check it out for your olive oil needs!  Can't beat that price!


----------



## carebear (Apr 3, 2011)

That's cool, but be very careful using old oils - OO is already rancidity prone when used in large amounts, and the older the oil the sooner it starts.


----------



## orangeblossom (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks.  This oil was not expired--it was extremely dented.

In the last 11+ years that I've been making soap, I've only had olive oil go rancid on me a couple of times--and I'm not convinced it was the olive oil, because when I stopped using almond oil, I never got DOS again--but yes, it can go rancid.


----------



## carebear (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never had rancid OO but only my castles get DOS.


----------



## orangeblossom (Apr 4, 2011)

That's why I like buying my olive oil in tins, because it keeps out the light.
I only had DOS twice.  I used olive oil that was in a colorless, see-through jug and almond oil in a colorless-see through jug.  I know (and knew but wanted to try anyway) that light as well as air causes rancidity.  I never bough olive oil in a see through jug again, and I stopped using almond oil.  I've not had DOS since.

I liked this store because it has dented stuff as well as expired foods.  I bought some gluten-free cake mix for a friend that is normally $7, for $0.50 because it had expired 3 weeks ago.  She was thrilled.  The olive oil, as many as I could see (they had dozens) were NOT expired, but badly badly bent and dented.  They weren't old, but looked really bad, and they were all $12.


----------



## carebear (Apr 4, 2011)

dented, not expired.  yep, I got that.


----------

